

Python parallelism in one line - A Better Model for Day to Day Threading Tasks - rbanffy
https://medium.com/p/40e9b2b36148

======
iurisilvio
It works for I/O bound tasks. For CPU intensive tasks, you have almost no
improvement. I use it a lot for web scraping.

You can from multiprocessing.pool import ThreadPool. It is not well documented
too, but at least the package makes sense.

~~~
goostavos
I'm not sure I entirely agree with your CPU intensive statement.

Multiprocessing definitely brings Python speedups in the CPU bound arena. I've
used it for everything from template matching, to building movies from still
frames. Heck, my primary solution to speeding things up is throwing more cores
at it rather than figuring out why my algorithm sucks ;)

A couple of quick benchmarks and you'll be a believer, too!

